# Having a cervical stitch



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi Emily

Sorry to post while you're on holiday and if you can't answer till next week no worries, i'll find an answer some other way.

I am currently approx 8w5d pregnant and in the past I have had 3 mcs from natural bfps and then I had a mc just before xmas on my first attempt with dfet.  I had a huge bleed at 6w 3d and passed what i thought was a foetus but now i don't think it was.  I had a private scan booked for the next day and a heartbeat was found so i thought i had lost a twin.  I was still spotting for a while so got GP to send me to EPU and i had a scan there on Monday.  Consultant found twins!! Both in their own sacs (i had 2 embryos transferred) so it seems what i passed must have been a huge clot.  My best friend was talking to a senior MW she knows about me and this MW asked if i was going to be given a 'stitch', which apparently has to be done before 13 weeks but can prevent mc.

So my question really is, what are the circumstances in which one is given a stitch?  I don't actually know if i have a weak or loose (not sure what the terms are) cervix and if this would benefit me as it's possible my natural mcs were due to my balanced translocated chromosomes and it's possible my mc of the donor embryos was due to mild immune issues and factor v leiden.  However, if it can't do any harm then i would be keen to do it.  How likely is it I would be able to get one?

Thanks very much.

GGx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

A stitch is usually put in at around 17-18 weeks, I've not heard of one being before 13. It's put  in if you have had previous preterm deliveries or late miscarriages due to the cervix opening. I'm not sure it would help you in your case, but your consultant is the one to make that decision. I don't think they would do one so early though,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

thanks Emily

GGx


----------

